# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Шок- это по - нашему!!!" - прелюдия к началу любого банкета.

## Уралочка

*ШОК- ЭТО ПО-НАШЕМУ!!!*
*


Внимание! Новое! Альтернативное начало банкета!!!*

Удивить и слегка шокировать публику в самом начале праздника!!!Никогда не пробовали? 
Хочу предложить Вашему вниманию нестандартное начало любого банкета. 
Конечно, от первой же фразы ведущего у гостей слегка округлятся глаза и задержится дыхание … 
Но зато, как только их «отпустит» - море позитива, радости и смешков  будут вам наградой! 
Пробуйте- и гости ваши  с самого «старта»!!!!

*Универсально!!! Подходит для свадьбы, юбилея, корпоратива.
Продолжительность 5 минут.*

В комплект входят: музыкальное оформление, текст , *2 ВИДЕО.*

Стоимость комплекта *800р.
*
*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер,Леночка, я оплатила ваши 3 блока и выбрала в подарок, всё написала в личку! Очень жду материал!!! Спасибо!!! :Blush2:

----------


## sokolixa

> Удивить и слегка шокировать публику в самом начале праздника!!!Никогда не пробовали?


Пробовали :Aga: , на юбилее))). Обошлось без паники, истерик и обмороков :Yes4: . Гости попались стрессоустойчивые, и на шокирующие заявления ведущей ответили всё возрастающей радостью и энтузиазмом, что, в свою очередь, повергло в приятный шок уже саму ведущую. Было отрадно сознавать, что наши люди готовы на всё, даже лишиться "самого главного" :Taunt: , что, несомненно, задало настрой и тон всему празднику, который, не будем лукавить, удался.
Так шта, дитям - мороженое, Уралочке -  :Viannen 28:   :Connie 5:   :Tema 01:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Вот прямо в десяточку, Леночка, эта твоя фишечка заходит на всех банкетах!!! Уже катаю ее весь июнь - и только пришла поблагодарить, пардон!))

Эпатировать и по доброму удивлять людей - это мой конек!!! С самого первого раза зашла эта изюминка, как будто в сотый раз ее делала!!! ....и как это у тебя так получается - вот просто и гениально!? Талант!

 Еще сочиняй , твори нам и нашим клиентам на радость, Уралочка!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки. спасибо за отзывы :Grin:  
У меня клиенты не всегда соглашаются на это, 
НО... кому делала - не жалели потом... ведь никто не пострадал , начало торжества с юмором. :Taunt:

----------

